# Almond Leaves



## sdlra (30 Aug 2011)

Can anyone let me know about the use of Almond Leaves is this a myth or are they as good as they sound ?


----------



## hotweldfire (30 Aug 2011)

My shrimp likes them. Biofilm grows on them which they eat. Don't know if they have much impact on the water in leaf form. Have used tea bag form in a filter and that had a big impact on water hardness.


----------



## hotweldfire (30 Aug 2011)

I meant my shrimps. I have more than one


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2011)

My fish, shrimp, snails Love IAL. From what I have read on these, I believe they help with a Fishes Health.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (31 Aug 2011)

I have used beech leaves in the past aswell.The shrimps seemed to enjoy them. They are easy to find and free


----------



## dw1305 (31 Aug 2011)

Hi all,
I'm keen on all leaves, but I'm not sure that IAL are much better than Oak, Magnolia or Beech leaves. My personal experience is that Alder cones (_Alnus cordata/incana/glutinosa_) are a better water conditioner for eggs and fry than either IAL or Oak leaves/bark, although these would be my next choice.

At the moment my favoured leaf for bigger tanks is Loquat (_Eriobotrya japonica_), as these are a good colour and very persistent, I'm using _Camellia_ leaves in the smaller tanks. 

cheers Darrel


----------

